# cars for sons



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

I want to get my boys a couple of cars for christmas they are 7yo and 8yo. I want something that can handle the bumps and bashes that they will surley put them through. I have been considering the eceed sunfires 1/10 buggys. what are your thoughts on these cars or other ideas. i don't want to spend a bunch of money till I see if they really like it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Boogie1 said:


> I want to get my boys a couple of cars for christmas they are 7yo and 8yo. I want something that can handle the bumps and bashes that they will surley put them through. I have been considering the eceed sunfires 1/10 buggys. what are your thoughts on these cars or other ideas. i don't want to spend a bunch of money till I see if they really like it.


10th scale might be a little too big for them and they cant run them indoors. I would suggest something smaller, like

http://www.atomicmods.com/Products/Team-Losi-LOSB0233-Micro-Desert-Truck-1-36-RTR__13868.aspx

Comes with everything you need including batteries! And as a veteran of 15+ years in RC, yes I have one!  I like it alot!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The Traxxas Slash is the coolest 1/10 vehicle going right now. But, it's about $200, and you need a battery ($40 or so) and a charger ($50 or more). The 1/18 scale vehicles are also really cool. Probably the best ready to run is the Duratrax Vendetta, comes in a truck or a buggy and has everything you need (battery and wall charger) in the box. Link to the truck is below:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPGV6**&P=ML

Losi has the Desert Truck:
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0202

Associated and KTM also have their versions of 1/18 buggies and trucks. I'm just not sure how the Micro-T that Gary posted holds up to outdoor running, he can tell you better than I can.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0161p?&I=LZ2271**

use the $15 to get a second battery that is better


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Honestly I would not recommend a vendetta..and I own 4 of them. They are very brittle without a substantial amount of hop ups.

I believe the Associated 1/18 series is the better bang for buck, especially when youngsters are involved. Those things are really tough.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJAY0&P=ML

160 bones and it has everything you need.

To top it off, they are fast right out of the box.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. People sure seem to like the little 1/36 micro-T. My boys want something they can use outside we got a big long driveway and a long street with very little traffic.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Also does anybody know anything about the exceed sunfire I can get them for $99.00. I thought they looked good just don't know about the quality.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Boogie1 said:


> Also does anybody know anything about the exceed sunfire I can get them for $99.00. I thought they looked good just don't know about the quality.


Can't say I ever heard of them...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Me either, I'm going to go out on a limb and say they are probably a 'toy' quality car. Seriously..I would stick to one of the ones suggested in this thread.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Can't say that I've heard of those cars either. One thing to keep in mind when making a purchase is spare parts availability.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yup!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I googled the Exceed Sunfire. Actually it doesn't look too bad. But I would be scared of finding replacement parts for it. It's a cheap Taiwan knock off for sure, so I'm positive it will break and will need parts.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

I googled it too. It really doesnt look to bad. And at only $100...... Heres a link to their site and it looks like spares are available.

http://www.exceedrc.com/sparepart51c802.html


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Looking at the page posted by Eric, I'd say go for it if it's only $100 since they will be used to test your kids' interest in the hobby. No need to spend $200 to $300 right of the bat.


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

Where are you getting that for $99 the cheapest I find it is $149. I think I want one for my son for Christmas also.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.grandhobby.com/1offroelbuex.html


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

don't do that....please.....I've done the knock-off thing before and it's not fun. They may not even work right out of the box!

We've had this discussion on here recently, and this is without a doubt probably the most versatile $120 you can spend.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTXT8**&P=0
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXSGU7**&P=0

Plenty of parts available online for CHEAP, many stocked at local shops, could ACTUALLY be upgraded to a race-able level, and is suitable to either bash in the street, or actually take to the track and practice with. You could get one a buggy and one a truck, most parts will interchange, and you can get one single charger and a couple of battery packs and they can share.

I bought a knock-off of a mini-quake before, and the first one didn't even turn on, and the gears stripped in the second one on the second battery pack because they were so cheap! DON'T DO IT!!! LOL


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Agreed Courtney, Joe's hobby room has both the Evaders right now for $99 each. It's a good car, inexpensive, and lots of parts available.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

$100!!! There you go man!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

+1 on the Evaders. That is what I always recommend when someone asks what is a good cheap car. I really don't think you can do any better for the money. 

After you get them the Evaders, go to Radio Shack and get the 7.2 volt stick battery packs they have, they are made from GP3300 cells (very good batteries), and are $25-$30 each. Then get a couple of cheap chargers (don't get the chargers at Radio Shack), and you will have them both setup for less than $300.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is still the case, but DuraTrax used to back all of their parts with 100% replacement guarantee - if anything was broken, stripped or messed up, even after you ran the car, you contact them and they send you out parts to replace it for free. Not sure if they are still doing this, but that used to be a huge point for first time R/C buyers.

Definitely a great R/C for first timers that want to try bashing and racing all from the same platform.

PD2


----------

